# O my god white death is on us



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

What a blow up. The Weather man has to give his job meaning.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Let us rush the store and get milk,bread,and what ever else.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bruce said:


> Let us rush the store and get milk,bread,and what ever else.


Beer


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

bruce said:


> Let us rush the store and get milk,bread,and what ever else.


I will die without French toast...go on without me...save yourselves!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobk said:


> Beer


Yep, I stopped to get an extra 15 pack of Natural Light today. No matter what happens, I will survive until Monday before I run out of beer.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

sooooo whose gonna fish tomorrow?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crappie4me said:


> sooooo whose gonna fish tomorrow?


Me


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will be spending my 'snow day' tomorrow looking out the window as I grind deer burger. May have to fry up some tenderloin,backstrap, onions and taters. 
If I'm sufferin...gonna be full doin it!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

They should have moved the muzzleloader season a couple of days......


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

crappie4me said:


> sooooo whose gonna fish tomorrow?


I most defiantly will be out


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Burkcarp1 said:


> They should have moved the muzzleloader season a couple of days......


You bet!!!
Would have loved to had hunted in some falling snow.

One thing I don't miss anymore is getting called in to work these storms. Would have already been in work and most likely wouldn't have left until Monday afternoon at end of regular shift. May have to make up a pot of deer stew or chili and take into the guys Sunday.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Kinda ashamed to say...Busch light and NFL football this weekend (more ashamed of the football.)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I most definitely think the meteorologist have bear some of the responsibility for the panic they cause. We will be sold of milk and bread, poptarts, toilet paper. Incredible... You almost feel like there is a mass panic. Im going in early tomorrow to get the bread dep. up and full before the mass of people come in. between beer and bread and water. Im gonna be sore ass tomorrow


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

GPS#


fastwater said:


> Will be spending my 'snow day' tomorrow looking out the window as I grind deer burger. May have to fry up some tenderloin,backstrap, onions and taters.
> If I'm sufferin...gonna be full doin it!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Only geting 1/2 inch up here in the snow belt. Fine with me! I will be in Fort Lauderdale by 330.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep...panic over 3 to 6. It snowed way more in the 70s
....we had school after a 8 inch....no one batted a eye until 78


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

one landowner wants to shoot some coyotes tonight in the snow which is fine with me. We always make a weekend out of it which includes a good meal,card playing, and some adult beverages. Bring on the snow !


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Only geting 1/2 inch up here in the snow belt. Fine with me! I will be in Fort Lauderdale by 330.


Good luck down there! Take some pics and show us how you did. I'll be in south beach in 2 weeks. I've been researching ocean fish.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

One quirk of my Outback is, the radio can go to the band for the NOAA automated weather report stations. I'd like to listen to that squawk now and see what they're calling for.

Hmm, there's this

https://www.weather.gov/iln/winter


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s getting pretty bad here. Snow fall rates are about 1/4” per hour. Sustained wind approx 2 miles per hour, gusting to 2.5 mph. Visibility is down to 400 yards. Temperature is below freezing. I’m going out on foot to run traps and check camera cards. I left a plan with my wife, she will call authorities if I don’t make it back to the house by night fall.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> It’s getting pretty bad here. Snow fall rates are about 1/4” per hour. Sustained wind approx 2 miles per hour, gusting to 2.5 mph. Visibility is down to 400 yards. Temperature is below freezing. I’m going out on foot to run traps and check camera cards. I left a plan with my wife, she will call authorities if I don’t make it back to the house by night fall.


Thanks for the heads up. Carry you some rations, tarp, along with flint to start a fire in case you have to spend the night out in the wilderness. You can always break down some shells and spark the gunpowder to ignite the fire.
Good luck!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

This is one of the times when "bridge freezes before road surface" would apply.

So far we have maybe one inch, but there's more on the way.


----------



## steven miller (May 1, 2015)

scioto_alex said:


> This is one of the times when "bridge freezes before road surface" would apply.
> 
> So far we have maybe one inch, but there's more on the way.


Milk and bread. No!! Dog treats and beer!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> It’s getting pretty bad here. Snow fall rates are about 1/4” per hour. Sustained wind approx 2 miles per hour, gusting to 2.5 mph. Visibility is down to 400 yards. Temperature is below freezing. I’m going out on foot to run traps and check camera cards. I left a plan with my wife, she will call authorities if I don’t make it back to the house by night fall.


Going out in a bit myself. Pulling traps since I am hopefully on a plane in the morning from cbus airport to Orlando for work. Fingers crossed that there are no flight delays. Be careful in this treacherous storm.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Heading out here in bout an hour to slay some saugeye. I absolutely love fishing in the snow!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Going out in a bit myself. Pulling traps since I am hopefully on a plane in the morning from cbus airport to Orlando for work. Fingers crossed that there are no flight delays. Be careful in this treacherous storm.


You dirty dog!!!
You sure you don't need someone to go along with you to carry your luggage?


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Yep, I stopped to get an extra 15 pack of Natural Light today. No matter what happens, I will survive until Monday before I run out of beer.


Picked up a 30 pack of bush good to go till next weekend


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Hear in Gahanna We have a woolping 2 in


bobk said:


> Going out in a bit myself. Pulling traps since I am hopefully on a plane in the morning from cbus airport to Orlando for work. Fingers crossed that there are no flight delays. Be careful in this treacherous storm.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bruce said:


> Hear in Gahanna We have a woolping 2 in


Have about 3" here.
Putting tire chains and bucket loader on the tractor as we speak.

On a serious noted...power just flashed a couple times. As usual, most likely have to fire up the generator before it's over. 

If the lights go out...gonna play this for momma.




...that is if she's done shoveling out the driveway.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We got about 2.5" in eastern Ohio right now, calling for 4-5" total. Didn't start til around noon or so. Road past Wal-mart on my way back from Cabelas early this afternoon and it was packed. I am sure everyone was stocking up for Snowmageddon. I stopped at the gas station and got a case of coors light and a couple pack of cigs, pretty sure I will survive.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I survived outside all day. The kids made it for 3 hours. No critters in the traps, but got pictures of some nice survivor bucks.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A couple pictures


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> I survived outside all day. The kids made it for 3 hours. No critters in the traps, but got pictures of some nice survivor bucks.


Excellent pics of bucks.
Glad you made it back. Had search and rescue party formed and were manning phones in case we got the call.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I shoveled 2.5 maybe 3 inches off my walk. Also cleared my neighbor's frontage. The radar looks like the show isn't over yet.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When I was a teenager I worked for a while in a supermarket. Every time snow was in the forecast these old ladies would hit the store and we'd be jumping all day! I asked my Mom why, and she said that they probably remembered the blizzard of 1950. A little over 40" of snow with drifts up to your eyeballs. Nothing could move, and the national guard had to bring in bulldozers to clear the roads.

Nowadays it's all about ratings and drama and covering their butts. Several years ago I heard a radio talker take a call from a local restaurant owner. The previous Friday they were totally booked until the weather forecasters started calling for a blizzard! A foot of snow at a minimum! White death! Stay home! 

So, the cancellations started rolling in and he had to call staff and tell them to stay home, and they did almost no business that night! 

They got about an inch of snow! The restaurateur wanted to know why he couldn't sue the weather services for lost income, saying, "If I was as bad at my job as they are at theirs, I'd be out of business! Maybe they should be, too!"


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Muddy said:


> Yep, I stopped to get an extra 15 pack of Natural Light today. No matter what happens, I will survive until Monday before I run out of beer.


Natty light is not beer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> You dirty dog!!!
> You sure you don't need someone to go along with you to carry your luggage?


Unfortunately it’s all work and no play. Rather be home with the snow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

About 6 here and still coming down


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess it is all what you are used to. I lived in northern Canada for 11 years where the average snowfall was 18ft per year. By the end of the winter the snow drifts allowed you to walk from the street onto the roof of your house. So 6”? Bring it on!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

This weeks weather where I used to live! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bruce said:


> What a blow up. The Weather man has to give his job meaning.


i'm bedded down in sc for the night but plan on being in port st lucy tomorrow, no snow for me.



Burkcarp1 said:


> They should have moved the muzzleloader season a couple of days......


I week!



fastwater said:


> You bet!!!
> Would have loved to had hunted in some falling snow.
> 
> One thing I don't miss anymore is getting called in to work these storms. Would have already been in work and most likely wouldn't have left until Monday afternoon at end of regular shift. May have to make up a pot of deer stew or chili and take into the guys Sunday.


your making me very hungry. I love deer chili anytime I get it.



fishingful said:


> Only geting 1/2 inch up here in the snow belt. Fine with me! I will be in Fort Lauderdale by 330.


I wont be there by 3:30 but planning on fishing on Monday.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fish came out to play


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Meerkat said:


> Natty light is not beer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pabst.... at least buy Pabst....for God's sakes men, in the face of death...hold up your standards...go down swinging...for me it's been black rum and ipas to survive this....It's been tough....everything is coated with about 1/2" of white...but I'm gonna make it...even without French Toast...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah I talked to the wife at home last night after we got our room. she said they had 5" or more on the deck rail on the house. I just dodged the bullet getting out of dodge when I did, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> yeah I talked to the wife at home last night after we got our room. she said they had 5" or more on the deck rail on the house. I just dodged the bullet getting out of dodge when I did, LOL.
> sherman


Yes you did uncle Sherm.
I remember a few of those many years of trips from Cols. Ohio to Fla. leaving out this time of year with bad roads. Remember one year coming back we hit an odd ice storm with very high winds that started just before Jaleco Mountain. Was lucky and made it over the mountain just before they closed it. The weight of the loaded truck camper plus loaded bass boat pushing the truck on the downside made for a few 'pucker' moments. Seemed we stayed in either sleet or snow all the way into Cols. Was so windy that in areas it was snowing, the freeways didn't look like they had been touched. Just snow covered ice. At any rate, pulled in the drive in Cols and had about a 1/4-1/2" of ice covering the whole rig and ice hanging from the mirrors almost to the ground. That was a great trip...but surely a rough ride to remember coming home.

Just measured snowfall here...5 1/2" and still snowing.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We got enough snow that I will probably get the atv plow out. I have severely elderly people in their 80’s on our road that I try to keep their driveways plowed and walks shoveled plus our own. My back is hurting already. Darn white death.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Will be spending my 'snow day' tomorrow looking out the window as I grind deer burger. May have to fry up some tenderloin,backstrap, onions and taters.
> If I'm sufferin...gonna be full doin it!


Well, how did it turn out? I just got out a back strap to throw on the Weber this afternoon.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

7” of snow at home. I feel bad that I didn’t get the drive plowed before I left this morning. Momma will be using 4 wheel drive for sure.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah tease us, Orlando. My garage is a refrigerator.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We ended up with about 4.5" here, not too bad. They said it was supposed to stop this morning but now they are saying its gonna snow off and on today and drop another 1-2". I sure wish I could be wrong 75% of the time at my job and then just make it up as I go. They should just say its gonna snow a little, moderate amount, or a lot. Cut out the garbage with trying to predict exact totals.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I am okay with them trying (note I said trying) to predict how much snow. I just wish they would quit with all the “sky is falling” alerts. It is winter for heavens sake! What do you expect. It snows!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Well, how did it turn out? I just got out a back strap to throw on the Weber this afternoon.


Went well!
With just the wife and I here, fried up about a 1/4 of a butterflied Tloin, some fried spiced taters and steamed cauliflower with melted garlic butter. Didn't get my grinding done. Although from start of grinding a whole deer to finish with bags in the freezer, it only about 45 mins., our power kept flashing and I didn't want to get caught in the middle of grinding having to finish on generator power. 
Grinder attachments currently in freezer getting cold...gonna grind it up today. 
I know I need to get myself a better scale. I tell myself that same thing every year at this time.  Weighing my grinds for mixing gets to be a real pain with a fish scale.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

montagc said:


> I do the same, and clean up the mess the twp plow leaves in our cul de sac. *He buried the hydrant* and piled snow up around the mailboxes again!


FWIW, A call to your fire Dept. will usually stop that!
Firemen aren't real happy if they get a call and the hydrant is froze in costing them valuable time having to dig it out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Went well!
> With just the wife and I here, fried up about a 1/4 of a butterflied Tloin, some fried spiced taters and steamed cauliflower with melted garlic butter. Didn't get my grinding done. Although from start of grinding a whole deer to finish with bags in the freezer, it only about 45 mins., our power kept flashing and I didn't want to get caught in the middle of grinding having to finish on generator power.
> Grinder attachments currently in freezer getting cold...gonna grind it up today.
> I know I need to get myself a better scale. I tell myself that same thing every year at this time.  Weighing my grinds for mixing gets to be a real pain with a fish scale.


Look into these. I use it for my Ebay sales . Very accurate and can do 50# if needed.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Accuteck-S...epid=2254436582&hash=item36024e3b05:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

montagc said:


> I do the same, and clean up the mess the twp plow leaves in our cul de sac. He buried the hydrant and piled snow up around the mailboxes again!


No fire hydrants around us, but they sure bury the mail boxes. Or knock them over. I always clean up around the mail boxes or else the mail man gets stuck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Look into these. I use it for my Ebay sales . Very accurate and can do 50# if needed.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Accuteck-S...epid=2254436582&hash=item36024e3b05:rk:1:pf:0


Thank You very much SC.
Up to 50# is perfect.
Will be ordering one in the morning.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

This panic was minor. Does anyone remember the Y2K scare. I actually knew a guy who put his camper on the back of his truck, loaded up with food, ammo and a generator and headed up to Pymatuning to be away from the breakdown of society.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I check their weather daily. It makes me feel so much better.............

*BARROW, AK*

as of 12:01 pm AKST

-17°
BLOWING SNOW/WIND
feels like -44°
H -16° / L -18°


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

stormfront said:


> This panic was minor. Does anyone remember the Y2K scare. I actually knew a guy who put his camper on the back of his truck, loaded up with food, ammo and a generator and headed up to Pymatuning to be away from the breakdown of society.


Is that a 'panic'?
I try to pack stuff up at least once a year and get away from this broke down society. 
And I live out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

bobk said:


> View attachment 289269
> 7” of snow at home. I feel bad that I didn’t get the drive plowed before I left this morning. Momma will be using 4 wheel drive for sure.


Rubbing salt in the wound eh??


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Seriously though it's good to be ready when an ice storm brings down the power lines and you're out for a few hours.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Is that a 'panic'?
> I try to pack stuff up at least once a year and get away from this broke down society.
> And I live out in the middle of nowhere.


love this. If I were 20 years younger I would be gone. This broke down society thrives on drama and fear. I've no use nor bother with either.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

stormfront said:


> love this. If I were 20 years younger I would be gone. This broke down society thrives on drama and fear. I've no use nor bother with either.


Same here!
As I said, I live out in the middle of a woods. And the only thing I ask of those living closest around me is to be left alone. That's the biggest reason I moved here. Like I told the thieving, drug dealing neighbor and his son over the hill, " I don't care if you guys throw hand grenades at each other...just keep it over there." 
Didn't have neighbor's close in the place we lived at before here. When I go into town, I can't wait to get out of there. I know there will come a time that I'm not able to keep this place up and will most likely be forced to move closer to town. Not having close neighbor's for the last 25+ yrs, I'm really dreading that day.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Funny thing is, during that last warm spell I mowed my main vegetable garden, and now with a few inches of snow it looks like nothing is there, just blank snow.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been a townie my whole life and it was only when I was done raising a family that I realized my shortcomings. I've seen too much to want to be part of this insanity any more.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have A place on 7 mile ridge. To hunker down on. A mear 500 akers.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

stormfront said:


> I've been a townie my whole life and it was only when I was done raising a family that I realized my shortcomings. I've seen too much to want to be part of this insanity any more.


Spent the 1st 35yrs of mine in various parts of Cols. Only area I didn't live in was the North end. Lived in two different places West side bottoms, three different places in the south end and a couple out east. Like you, could most likely write a book on a few different things. Especially time spent living in the south end. FIL owned the old Bow Wow bar at 4th and Morril. You could set your watch...there was gonna be a fight in there at 9pm every night. I've run about every bar in the south end at one time or another and I never saw any place like that one. Sure didn't need a TV for entertainment that's for sure...and it was 24/7. But you surely never got out of arms reach of a pistol either. 
Still keep a pistol close but could never live like that again.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Muddy said:


> Yep, I stopped to get an extra 15 pack of Natural Light today. No matter what happens, I will survive until Monday before I run out of beer.


I thought it only came in 30 packs


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I was just a caretaker on 22 acres including a ridgetop up in Knox County. It was like having my own park. I could pass a weekend and never speak a word. 

Wait, this is a snow thread ... so I was up there in all seasons (15 years) and there's always a certain amount of background noise. But with a few inches of snow, there's a muffle on the land. Just the winter bird calls, maybe some wind in the branches. Otherwise there's this soft silence that draws your attention because there _isn't_ any sound.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

stormfront said:


> This panic was minor. Does anyone remember the Y2K scare. I actually knew a guy who put his camper on the back of his truck, loaded up with food, ammo and a generator and headed up to Pymatuning to be away from the breakdown of society.


I’ll just stay home.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Rubbing salt in the wound eh??


Lol, it is pretty nice here.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I guess it is all what you are used to. I lived in northern Canada for 11 years where the average snowfall was 18ft per year. By the end of the winter the snow drifts allowed you to walk from the street onto the roof of your house. So 6”? Bring it on!


Good grief! Even the outfitters we frequented when we fished in Canada didn't stay over the Winter. They'd get out by early October. And back during the ripping Winters of '77 or '78, my Mom ran into a lady at the beauty parlor who was visiting from North Dakota. She couldn't understand all the complaining about the weather. That was just a normal Winter for her.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Same here!
> As I said, I live out in the middle of a woods. And the only thing I ask of those living closest around me is to be left alone. That's the biggest reason I moved here. Like I told the thieving, drug dealing neighbor and his son over the hill, " I don't care if you guys throw hand grenades at each other...just keep it over there."
> Didn't have neighbor's close in the place we lived at before here. When I go into town, I can't wait to get out of there. I know there will come a time that I'm not able to keep this place up and will most likely be forced to move closer to town. Not having close neighbor's for the last 25+ yrs, I'm really dreading that day.


You can’t beat living in the country!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> View attachment 289323
> 
> Lol, it is pretty nice here.


You're a dirty dog bobk!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Yes you did uncle Sherm.
> I remember a few of those many years of trips from Cols. Ohio to Fla. leaving out this time of year with bad roads. Remember one year coming back we hit an odd ice storm with very high winds that started just before Jaleco Mountain. Was lucky and made it over the mountain just before they closed it. The weight of the loaded truck camper plus loaded bass boat pushing the truck on the downside made for a few 'pucker' moments. Seemed we stayed in either sleet or snow all the way into Cols. Was so windy that in areas it was snowing, the freeways didn't look like they had been touched. Just snow covered ice. At any rate, pulled in the drive in Cols and had about a 1/4-1/2" of ice covering the whole rig and ice hanging from the mirrors almost to the ground. That was a great trip...but surely a rough ride to remember coming home.
> 
> Just measured snowfall here...5 1/2" and still snowing.


talked to the wife again today and she said they got 8.3"'s from the offishall weather source.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> talked to the wife again today and she said they got 8.3"'s from the offishall weather source.
> sherman


Did you tell her how much is on the ground where you are at?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My friend is down in Florida. Was fishing Lake Parker this weekend in shorts and a t shirt. Was on Tenoroc the week before and Stick Marsh Farm 13 the week before that.

I'm impressed you let the wifey at home Sherman. I'll be heading down the end of March w/o the wife for some fishing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Did you tell her how much is on the ground where you are at?


im not stupid, LOL. but I did just send her a email telling her the forecast calls for mid to upper 70's the next several days.



Lewzer said:


> My friend is down in Florida. Was fishing Lake Parker this weekend in shorts and a t shirt. Was on Tenoroc the week before and Stick Marsh Farm 13 the week before that.
> 
> I'm impressed you let the wifey at home Sherman. I'll be heading down the end of March w/o the wife for some fishing.


yes I have a great wife. but she doesn't like making the trip down here.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

All we got was an ice storm..This time.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I know its early but this may be the second weekend in a row. Calling for 5-8" Saturday and another 3-5" Sunday


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My sidewalks are dry but any that weren't cleared when things were soft are now covered in hard-frozen slush which would be a real pain to try to scrape off.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We can handle it down here..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> We can handle it down here..
> View attachment 289403


Weren't you guys complaining in December?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sure was.. But that was a real snowfall (12 inches to 15 in spots). This was a joke!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

This coming weekend is calling for highs around 15 Sunday with a low of 0.....


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Wow..Supposed to be in the 50s here til Monday..High Monday 31..geez


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Redheads said:


> I know its early but this may be the second weekend in a row. Calling for 5-8" Saturday and another 3-5" Sunday


Yep...may have to fire the tractor up this weekend and play in the snow a bit.
Our gravel driveway is about 1/8 mile long and is best left alone unless depths get to be too much. Especially the hill. With what's out there...and it doesn't look like its gonna go anywhere, plus what we might get, may just have to plow. It's early in the week...will wait and see if our expert, 6 figure weather forecasters change things up in a few days.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

ress said:


> This coming weekend is calling for highs around 15 Sunday with a low of 0.....


That's why I gave my herb garden a winter haircut a few days ago, to get a bit of harvest before things wither in the serious cold. I was pulling the dried leaves off the stems today. Bye-bye plants, see you in the Spring.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Maybe the next storm will get a name. Then you know it’s serious!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Maybe the next storm will get a name. Then you know it’s serious!


I would like to remain a part of OGF so I must refrain from quoting the many names I have for them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The Saturday storm Is12 to 14 inches and high winds. 20 to 30 mph. The storm will be named.....ALEX


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> im not stupid, LOL. but I did just send her a email telling her the forecast calls for mid to upper 70's the next several days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any fish today unkie


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Yep...may have to fire the tractor up this weekend and play in the snow a bit.
> Our gravel driveway is about 1/8 mile long and is best left alone unless depths get to be too much. Especially the hill. With what's out there...and it doesn't look like its gonna go anywhere, plus what we might get, may just have to plow. It's early in the week...will wait and see if our expert, 6 figure weather forecasters change things up in a few days.


Amber?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Any fish today unkie


didnt get started until late in the day. so we didnt fish long. I caught a few mangrove snapper and had 1 good run on a pin fish that we was using for bait and that was it.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> didnt get started until late in the day. so we didnt fish long. I caught a few mangrove snapper and had 1 good run on a pin fish that we was using for bait and that was it.
> sherman


How thick is the ice???


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Burkcarp1 said:


> How thick is the ice???


 About 1"x1"x1" cubes in the bourbon glass....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Amber?


Yep Amber.
After the Mrs got the new tires on her, rebuilt the engine and transmission, did a brake job, sanded her down and painted her and put 6-8 coats of wax on her..she runs and looks like a new one.
Me and Roho sure do appreciate all the hard work momma put into Miss Amber. 
Remember when Me and Roho was sittin on the porch smokin a couple of them Cohiba cigars sippin on sweet tea and watchin momma bustin them tractor tires down with a sledge hammer, Roho took a big puff on his cigar, reached over, winked and said, "she sure is somethin special ain't she?"
Roho ain't foolin nobody. He likes watchin her work cause her work clothes consist of one of them half Tshirt things and a thong. 
But he's never tried to put the moves on her cause he watched her kill and butcher a steer and he knows how good she is with a knife.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Ooops...had a brain fart and thought I was on the derailer thread.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Burkcarp1 said:


> How thick is the ice???


its not real think but the weather was cold, about 70 degrees. it supposed to be even colder today, 66 degrees. then its supposed to be a little warmer the next few days. sure makes for some cold ice fishing, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The wife seems a little anxious for the possibility of the weekends weather....I'm guessing its not everyday she can say she woke up to 4+ inches......


----------

